# Need a new vacuum sealer



## Teal101 (Jan 6, 2020)

I had the Foodsaver Costco model FM 5200 and threw it away the other night.  I could never get it to vacuum when I wanted it to.  The push bar never really worked and you could sit there for 5 minutes trying to get it to vacuum one bag.  Two people made it easier, but still a chore.  It also occasionally sealed too hot and nearly melts the end of the bag off.  Finally got ticked enough trying to seal up some clams I finally got it to seal and tossed it.  So now I'm looking for a good option.  We seal a lot of meat, seafood, and veggies.  We process our own wild game so we seal a lot in the fall when we are lucky enough to harvest an animal.  Price range is around $200.  Currently looking at the Foodsave Big Game model, but reviews say it has a slow vacuum time.  Thoughts?


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 6, 2020)

I had the same problem with my Foodsaver until I replaced the rubber seal around the vacuum/sealing chamber.  Problem solved.

John


----------



## tropics (Jan 6, 2020)

Steve H
 did a review you may want to check





						LEM MaxVac 500 review
					

Thought I would give my opinion of the LEM MaxVac 500 sealer.    Received this as a gift from one of my sons. Awesome gift! There was also a pack of quart, and gallon bags. The unit included a 25' roll of 8" film as well.    The sealer is fast on removing the air. And does it very well. The 1/4"...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## piker (Jan 6, 2020)

Make sure everything is clean. My food saver did work so brought another and was just checking the old one. Cleaned every thing really good and it works like new!!


----------



## Braz (Jan 6, 2020)

Vacmaster Pro 350.  May be over your budget but worth the extra money in my opinion.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 6, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> I had the same problem with my Foodsaver until I replaced the rubber seal around the vacuum/sealing chamber.  Problem solved.
> 
> John


This put some life back into mine also


----------



## Teal101 (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Its a known problem with this model and its done it since day one. I've tried everything and finally threw it out!


----------



## old sarge (Jan 6, 2020)

My 2 cents:  I recommend LEM as I own and use it.  I have no experience with Vac Master although many folks here own one.


----------



## S-met (Jan 6, 2020)

Not sure what size you normally seal, but my next sealer will be a 16".


----------



## bellis309 (Jan 7, 2020)

I'd also recommend the Vacmaster Pro 350. It is slightly over budget what your looking to spend. However, if you are going to use it a lot its worth the investment. Which it sounds like you will.
I have had it now just over a year and have had zero issues with sealing. I Sous Vide close to once a week and am repackaging meat quite often. Having a higher quality sealer has been a game changer for my kitchen. 
Good luck in your search!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2020)

I have the 380 & it has a 16" sealing bar, so you can use the 15" bags & rolls.
Al


----------

